# Celine Le 16 Bag by Hedi Slimane



## Miss World

Celine has introduced this Celine Le 16 bag as the first handbag design from the Hedi Slimane collection. It’s already been worn by Angelina Jolie and Lady Gaga. 

What’s everyone’s thoughts on the bag?


----------



## Miss World

Seen here on Angelina Jolie, Lady Gaga and Asian celebrity Lisa.


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of celebrity singer Lisa with her Celine Le 16 bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

Lady Gaga wearing the Celine Le 16 bag in black. She was one of the first celebrities to wear it.


----------



## Miss World

French actress Catherine Deneuve with her Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie carrying her Celine Le 16 bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

Lady Gaga looks nice here with her bag.


----------



## Miss World

Asian stars carrying the Celine Le 16 bag


----------



## doni

One thing it has to be said for Slimane, he has the right contacts.
I find it hard to believe that Catherine Deneuve would not rather carry a Kelly... btw, mega scratch showing in her bag.


----------



## wheihk

it looks huge on the celebrities.


----------



## wheihk

but it's definitely the best among all new Celine bags by Hedi.


----------



## eunaddict

Looks like a kelly but with batman hanging upside down as the flap.  (I can't unsee it) Looks really big on celebrities and they're all taller and larger in size (except BP's Lisa) than I am so it'll look huge on me. And I'm not a fan of the $2k price jump between the average Celine bag by Phoebe and this one.


----------



## Miss World

eunaddict said:


> Looks like a kelly but with batman hanging upside down as the flap.  (I can't unsee it) Looks really big on celebrities and they're all taller and larger in size (except BP's Lisa) than I am so it'll look huge on me. And I'm not a fan of the $2k price jump between the average Celine bag by Phoebe and this one.


I agree I’m not a fan of the price jump! It’s one of the nicest bags in Hedi Slimane’s collection but nothing can compare to Phoebe Philo’s designs. Also I think most of the celebrities are wearing the Medium size which looks huge, I think small would look more proportional on most.


----------



## ztory

Not for me... in my opinion its a bag for ladies, maybe for someone in their 50s or 60s.


----------



## papertiger

ztory said:


> Not for me... in my opinion its a bag for ladies, maybe for someone in their 50s or 60s.



I think younger people will rock it too because it looks like a vintage bag. It's the 30-50 that may have trouble. Have to either dress-up (al la Gaga or Dita vT) or go go mega-casual and literally just chuck on


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> One thing it has to be said for Slimane, he has the right contacts.
> I find it hard to believe that Catherine Deneuve would not rather carry a Kelly... btw, mega scratch showing in her bag.



The only prob with _giving_ it t celebs is they obviously just chuck bags around and overload them. I see straining issues from the strap, scratches. This should be a bag right up my alley but not a fan of that caved-in look, I mean is it a design fault or are these celebs using these bags as cushions when they're at home?


----------



## OsloChic

I rather like it on people actually, not so much in the photos from the website. It’s not my style, but I think it will be a hit. 

The other new designs on the website now though.... jeeeez loiuse....


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Not an awful looking bag and I f I got it for free like them, I would likely rock it  I also have a strange feeling/hunch this bag will appeal to Asian market, at LVHM they know that it’s where the new money can be found.


----------



## amstevens714

Can’t say that I am a fan ...


----------



## littleblackbag

eunaddict said:


> Looks like a kelly but with batman hanging upside down as the flap.  (I can't unsee it) Looks really big on celebrities and they're all taller and larger in size (except BP's Lisa) than I am so it'll look huge on me. And I'm not a fan of the $2k price jump between the average Celine bag by Phoebe and this one.


I was starting to like it, but now thanks to you, Batman is all I can see too!!!! 

I do prefer it in the smaller sizes though.


----------



## HKsai

papertiger said:


> The only prob with _giving_ it t celebs is they obviously just chuck bags around and overload them. I see straining issues from the strap, scratches. This should be a bag right up my alley but not a fan of that caved-in look, I mean is it a design fault or are these celebs using these bags as cushions when they're at home?


Glad I’m not the only one seeing the straining issues.


----------



## Minteva

Not my cup of tea. It looks like something YSL or LV would have done already. It just doesnt feel like a Celine. But I agree that this is the better one out of the new designs. Guess i am done with Celine


----------



## Miss World

I think the crocodile Celine Le 16 bag is so beautiful. As others stated it has the vibe of Delvaux bags and Hermès Kelly.


----------



## Miss World

More of Lady Gaga carrying her Le 16 bag. I think this bag is going to be a great seller for Celine. I can already picture Rosie Huntington-Whiteley carrying it. I wonder if Saint Laurent Sac De Jour fans will be interested in this bag.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Miss World said:


> I agree I’m not a fan of the price jump! It’s one of the nicest bags in Hedi Slimane’s collection but nothing can compare to Phoebe Philo’s designs. Also I think most of the celebrities are wearing the Medium size which looks huge, I think small would look more proportional on most.



Agree about Phoebe’s bags. I wore my Paddington longer than any other bag I have owned. In this bag, smaller looks better to me, but it’s not special enough to command the price


----------



## xlana

Ouch, $4,500?? We're basically almost at Chanel prices now.


----------



## littleblackbag

lindagofnyc said:


> Agree about Phoebe’s bags. I wore my Paddington longer than any other bag I have owned. In this bag, smaller looks better to me, but it’s not special enough to command the price


I would still like a Paddington, and from time to time have look on the ebay!


----------



## doni

I don't know... I realize Lady Gaga is not being paid to carry a bag, but she sure acts as if she was under contract, Rather than wearing the bag she seems to be showcasing it at every opportunity as if in an ad. Looks odd.


----------



## lindagofnyc

littleblackbag said:


> I would still like a Paddington, and from time to time have look on the ebay!



Mine is shot, you can get vintage ones for a great price on Ebay.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

papertiger said:


> I think younger people will rock it too because it looks like a vintage bag. It's the 30-50 that may have trouble. Have to either dress-up (al la Gaga or Dita vT) or go go mega-casual and literally just chuck on





Miss World said:


> I think the crocodile Celine Le 16 bag is so beautiful. As others stated it has the vibe of Delvaux bags and Hermès Kelly.




I actually quite like the crocodile! I'm not particulary fond of the bag in the smooth finish version, but if I hade the funds the small croc version might be right up my alley. The croc definately seems less "matrix", or "sports car"-looking than the smooth.

But then again, it's hard to judge a bag from pictures only, I might like the smooth IRL, and hate the croc, it would not be the first time I changed my opinion about a bag after trying it on myself, but I agree that it, at least in the smooth leather, judging the pictures, looks like the type of bag that could really age you you unless you are 22 with zero wrinkles or over 60, as it would then just seem age-appropriate...


----------



## papertiger

Thenewestgirl said:


> I actually quite like the crocodile! I'm not particulary fond of the bag in the smooth finish version, but if I hade the funds the small croc version might be right up my alley. The croc definately seems less "matrix", or "sports car"-looking than the smooth.
> 
> But then again, it's hard to judge a bag from pictures only, I might like the smooth IRL, and hate the croc, it would not be the first time I changed my opinion about a bag after trying it on myself, but I agree that it, at least in the smooth leather, judging the pictures, looks like the type of bag that could really age you you unless you are 22 with zero wrinkles or over 60, as it would then just seem age-appropriate...



I don't think ladies (or gents) should avoid it if they love it but it will take more effort to style. I feel like I have the same issue with a couple of my Chanels.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

papertiger said:


> I don't think ladies (or gents) should avoid it if they love it but it will take more effort to style. I feel like I have the same issue with a couple of my Chanels.




Yes, that's kind of what I tried to get to.  It kind of requires more than the regular bag from it's wearer. That alone doesn't have to be a bad thing though.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

papertiger said:


> I don't think ladies (or gents) should avoid it if they love it but it will take more effort to style. I feel like I have the same issue with a couple of my Chanels.



I don't know about others, but I tend to think that smooth, black leathers with gold hardware in particular, can add quite a few years to my appearance. Or att least make me look very tired! Haha. Might there be anything to it, or is it just a silly idea that has got stuck in my head?

This should not be misstaken for me not likeing the look of smooth, black bags with GHW, they often look amazing, I would just be hesitant buying them for myself for the exact reason that I am afraid that they'll reqire a lot to not look bad on me. It might also have to do with the fact that gold and black together really isn't my best color combination, ofc. Haha. This might not apply at all on others, Ive never given that a thought seeing others wear such combos. And since it's obviously the most popular and common combination out there, I guess this idea just stems from the fact that it doesn't look particulary nice on myself.


----------



## eunaddict

Okay, I admit the crocodile skin one is actually pretty gorgeous. I’m still not feeling the smooth skin version though...does anyone know anything about the leather? Will it scratch easily? Because any tiny little mark will be very visible and ruin the entire look. 

As for age, as I progressed from being a teenager (when I got my first designer purse: LV Neverfull Damier Ebene) and into/through my 20s, I notice myself growing increasingly more fond of gold/rose gold/palladium hardware than anything with that silver sheen. My mother says that change in preference comes with age. She went through the same progression.


----------



## papertiger

eunaddict said:


> Okay, I admit the crocodile skin one is actually pretty gorgeous. I’m still not feeling the smooth skin version though...does anyone know anything about the leather? Will it scratch easily? Because any tiny little mark will be very visible and ruin the entire look.
> 
> As for age, as I progressed from being a teenager (when I got my first designer purse: LV Neverfull Damier Ebene) and into/through my 20s, I notice myself growing increasingly more fond of gold/rose gold/palladium hardware than anything with that silver sheen. My mother says that change in preference comes with age. She went through the same progression.



Usually polished leather like this shows scratches easily but then smooth leather can also be buffed and polished back again, the scratches/polish build-up to create a patina which is very cool 

There's also a grained calf version


----------



## Thenewestgirl

eunaddict said:


> Okay, I admit the crocodile skin one is actually pretty gorgeous. I’m still not feeling the smooth skin version though...does anyone know anything about the leather? Will it scratch easily? Because any tiny little mark will be very visible and ruin the entire look.
> 
> As for age, as I progressed from being a teenager (when I got my first designer purse: LV Neverfull Damier Ebene) and into/through my 20s, I notice myself growing increasingly more fond of gold/rose gold/palladium hardware than anything with that silver sheen. My mother says that change in preference comes with age. She went through the same progression.




Haha, that's interesting! I adore gold hardware on beige-, white-, cream-, nude-, sand-, red- blue- green-, yellow-, and almost any colored bag, just as much as palladium or silver. Just not with black. That combo really looks less good on me if there is a lot of metal on the bag. I assume because of my light and cool complexion. Black and bright gold looks very "Michael kors" on me, if that makes sense. Haha.  Antique gold is much more forgiving though.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

eunaddict said:


> Okay, I admit the crocodile skin one is actually pretty gorgeous. I’m still not feeling the smooth skin version though...does anyone know anything about the leather? Will it scratch easily? Because any tiny little mark will be very visible and ruin the entire look.
> 
> As for age, as I progressed from being a teenager (when I got my first designer purse: LV Neverfull Damier Ebene) and into/through my 20s, I notice myself growing increasingly more fond of gold/rose gold/palladium hardware than anything with that silver sheen. My mother says that change in preference comes with age. She went through the same progression.




I'm just resposting this pic from page one...


----------



## Fun123

To be honest, had I seen it on someone on the street (without ever seeing or hearing about it) I'd assume it's just some random vintage bag. It's too...mature and simple for my taste.

Has anyone had the chance to hold it yet? Don't know why but it just looks really heavy to me. Odd choice to make the shoulder strap so thin if the bag is indeed heavy.


----------



## Aluxe

From my experience with Hedi and YSL (yes, I'm not calling the house SLP ), I've learned to not count his creations out. 

As was the case with his arrival at YSL, I didn't care for his bags. I also didn't care for the 'attitude' he reportedly had. Oh, and there were the quality issues. Anyway, in due time, he created some excellent pieces for YSL that made sense for women and for that he deserves credit.

Now that I've said all that, I will admit the Le 16 doesn't do it for me. I will wait to see it in a smaller version with a different leather. I think it might look nice but I don't think I'll buy it. I've got a Kelly on my lust list and for the price of the Le 16, I rather pony up and get a Kelly.


----------



## kadmia

Has anyone seen a photo with the clasp undone or the flap open? Am curious how the clasp extends off of the flap. My instinct is that aesthetically it would drive me nuts, but am curious..


----------



## atcprincess

I love it!  But that price is a no for me. [emoji15]
I thought $2500 would be the price. Ouch!!!


----------



## contributor

Ugly fartsy old lady bag. I don’t care how many celebs carry it - it’s U.G.L.Y.

The only “influence” celebs have on me is a negative influence. I never buy any celeb named product line (especially fragrance).


----------



## eunaddict

On a similar note, Dakota Johnson just wore Hedi to the redcarpet and it’s not....good. It’s everything people weren’t happy about - it’s short, it’s sparkly, it’s very 16-21 year old and it’s the antithesis of a classic piece.


https://fashionista.com/.amp/2018/10/dakota-johnson-hedi-slimane-celine-red-carpet-debut


----------



## OneMoreDay

eunaddict said:


> On a similar note, Dakota Johnson just wore Hedi to the redcarpet and it’s not....good. It’s everything people weren’t happy about - it’s short, it’s sparkly, it’s very 16-21 year old and it’s the antithesis of a classic piece.
> 
> 
> https://fashionista.com/.amp/2018/10/dakota-johnson-hedi-slimane-celine-red-carpet-debut


This might be better discussed in this thread here. But my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Jeffy_H

Slimane's Celine belongs at Aldo and so does this bag, imo.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Jeffy_H said:


> Slimane's Celine belongs at Aldo and so does this bag, imo.


----------



## edsbgrl

I like it. Don't care for it's price though. [emoji57]


----------



## onepiece101

eunaddict said:


> On a similar note, Dakota Johnson just wore Hedi to the redcarpet and it’s not....good. It’s everything people weren’t happy about - it’s short, it’s sparkly, it’s very 16-21 year old and it’s the antithesis of a classic piece.
> 
> https://fashionista.com/.amp/2018/10/dakota-johnson-hedi-slimane-celine-red-carpet-debut



It looks nice on her of course but I don't find it to be anything particularly special or unique and certainly does not look like a high-end designer piece.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Jeffy_H said:


> Slimane's Celine belongs at Aldo and so does this bag, imo.


Ouch, that’s harsh!


----------



## serenluv202

I love this bag, but I could never justify paying that price.  Almost 5k for a bag that may not even become one of their classics?  Oh well.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Am I the only one seeing a Kelly wanna be here? Sorry, at this price point I don’t know what else to call it...
The lock, even the latch is the same except the Kelly’s is horizontal and this one is vertical...
Please don’t flame me. It’s just my opinion.
Celine usually has some great, unique bags of their own, this one not so much (I don’t care how many celebrities are carrying it).


----------



## ztory

blondissima777 said:


> Am I the only one seeing a Kelly wanna be here? Sorry, at this price point I don’t know what else to call it...
> The lock, even the latch is the same except the Kelly’s is horizontal and this one is vertical...
> Please don’t flame me. It’s just my opinion.
> Celine usually has some great, unique bags of their own, this one not so much (I don’t care how many celebrities are carrying it).



I have the same opinion as you, its very similar to a Kelly with a "lock gone wrong", a lock that ended up in the wrong way. Kelly although is beautiful (and i think can be worn by anyone) this is not beautiful, and as discussed earlier in this thread, in my opinion this bag is for mature ladies or girls in their twenties, im just above thirty, this would make me look older...


----------



## lincer

Anyone knows if this version will be available? (shouler/crossbody style)


----------



## serenluv202

Although I do not see the Kelly connection, I do understand that others see it. Slimane was given Hell at Saint Laurent when he first debuted the Sac Du Jour. People were saying it was a large Birkin knockoff. Yet that bag went on to be a major seller for the brand.  This is the second major design he has created that has drawn Hermes likeness criticism. Hmmmm.  It will be interesting to see how/if this bag sells at that outrageous price. I like the bag but I would never consider purchasing unless it was at least 40% discounted, which is unlikely to happen.


----------



## KimTX

I can totally see a prim and proper lady with this bag in her golden years. As for me, I am 50, but no lady. I prefer a softer, casual, boho look, so this is a hard pass for me. 

I can also see this on the chic socialite 20 something, but that was never me either! 

I am 100% happy with my 2 Phoebe styles. I'll keep my eyes open for things that come out later. Luckily, I'm in a stage of bag contentment, but I still like to watch what's going on and chime in.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss World said:


> Celine has introduced this Celine Le 16 bag as the first handbag design from the Hedi Slimane collection. It’s already been worn by Angelina Jolie and Lady Gaga.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts on the bag?


Thanks for all the beautiful pics @Miss World ...i personall love the 16 bag, from the first time I saw it on Gaga I said “oh, LOVE” but that’s because I love structured bags & a single top handle like this one. I would probably buy 1 if I were in a buying mode, but I’m not....I’ve been downsizing my bag collection for a while now. COngrats to anyone who gets one!


----------



## primavera99

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks for all the beautiful pics @Miss World ...i personall love the 16 bag, from the first time I saw it on Gaga I said “oh, LOVE” but that’s because I love structured bags & a single top handle like this one. I would probably buy 1 if I were in a buying mode, but I’m not....I’ve been downsizing my bag collection for a while now. COngrats to anyone who gets one!


I actually am the opposite of you @Kendie26 I don't like it at first but after inspecting them last night, I would say that this is a very thoughtfully constructed bag. Small details like you can lock the internal compartment for safety wins me. And it's somehow lighter than what I expected it to be
Too bad not my style though, but I can appreciate it now


----------



## Deleted member 629947

I know what bugs me about this bag! 
It’s so masculine and cheap looking I think. I’m only judging based on photos and C website but it’s just how it comes across to me. I’m not going to like this bag any time soon and don’t even get me started on the rest of the new lot, now available on celine.com...


----------



## allywchu1

I rather rock my vintage black box Kelly or my vintage Delvaux.


----------



## princessofnyc

So I went to go see it yesterday (they have it at Céline Madison idk about other boutiques), and I have to say it's a gorgeous and timeless bag. But... the interior, as well as the lock charm, is EXACTLY the same as the Sac de Jour. The only things that really differentiate it (practically, not stylistically), are the top flap and the single handle. I don't mind because I like the layout of the Sac de Jour, but it just made me kind of rme @ Hedi for being so... Hedi. Lol. I do really like it though and will probably purchase one in the next year or two. The only color out rn that I would buy is the black with grained calfskin so I'm going to wait and see if they have any fun colors for S/S.


----------



## Miss World

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks for all the beautiful pics @Miss World ...i personall love the 16 bag, from the first time I saw it on Gaga I said “oh, LOVE” but that’s because I love structured bags & a single top handle like this one. I would probably buy 1 if I were in a buying mode, but I’m not....I’ve been downsizing my bag collection for a while now. COngrats to anyone who gets one!


It’s a beautiful bag and the reason I like it is because it has a Hermes Kelly vibe, especially in the smaller size. I think the price point is too high for this bag. Everytime I go into a Celine boutique to browse there are always people buying it, mainly wealthy asians.


----------



## Miss World

More of Lady Gaga with the Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Asian celebrities with the larger version of the Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

More photos of Lady Gaga with the Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Amy Adams with the black Celine Le 16 in smooth leather.


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie with the black Celine Le 16 in Medium.


----------



## Miss World

Helene Mercier with satinized calfskin Celine Le 16 handbag.


----------



## Miss World

Carine Roitfeld with the Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Jessie James Dekker with the Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Idris Elba’s wife Sabrina Dhowry wearing the Celine Le 16 bag in size Small.


----------



## Miss World

Courtney Love with the Celine Le 16 bag in the Nude or Beige colour, I’m not entirely sure.


----------



## Miss World

Michelle Mone with the medium Celine Le 16 bag in beige or nude colour.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Jennifer Garner with the black Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Tennis player Ana Ivanovic with Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## __vertigo__

Miss World said:


> Angelina Jolie with the black Celine Le 16 in Medium.


Thanks for sharing. The photos convinced me once more that what's important is HOW a person is carrying a certain handbag. The bag looks gorgeous on Angelina and Carine Roitfeld, but I really dislike it on Jessie James Dekker.
I really like Le 16 , but I do not see it as a versatile item that can be worn by many women with different styles. If it's worn "correctly" it's exquisite but a "wrong" outfit may easily turn it into fashion faux pas


----------



## Miss World

__vertigo__ said:


> Thanks for sharing. The photos convinced me once more that what's important is HOW a person is carrying a certain handbag. The bag looks gorgeous on Angelina and Carine Roitfeld, but I really dislike it on Jessie James Dekker.
> I really like Le 16 , but I do not see it as a versatile item that can be worn by many women with different styles. If it's worn "correctly" it's exquisite but a "wrong" outfit may easily turn it into fashion faux pas


No problem  I do like this bag, I’ve seen it up close and it’s beautifully made. I haven’t tried it on properly so it’s good to see how others wear it to get an idea. I love it on Carine Roitfeld too, but she’s always chic stylish. I don’t think the handbag warrants such a high price tag though.


----------



## Miss World

Just a few more pictures of everyday people who own the bag.


----------



## OsloChic

Thanks for the pics! I do like the beige/taupe actually! But that could be just me longing for spring. 

Oh well, it’s waaaay too expensive anyway so probably not gonna happen!


----------



## Miss World

Pictures of the Celine Le 16 Medium in grained calfskin. The colour is Medium Grey.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Le 16 Medium size in Beige


----------



## averagejoe

I really love this bag! It's one of my new favourite bag designs. This, and the LV Arch bag.


----------



## Miss World

averagejoe said:


> I really love this bag! It's one of my new favourite bag designs. This, and the LV Arch bag.


Me too! So you prefer the original Medium size or the Small. What’s your favourite colour in this bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Miss World said:


> Me too! So you prefer the original Medium size or the Small. What’s your favourite colour in this bag?


I think the medium looks the best. The small looks cute and pretty but I like the elegance of the medium (something about its proportions). It looks beautiful in the large as well. I wonder if Hedi's team will make a men's version like they did with the Sac de Jour. The large can work for a guy except the hardware at the moment is a bit feminine. 

I like the look of the satinated calfskin more, and I think black makes the best impact although the green is beautiful too. Which colour is your favourite?


----------



## Kendie26

Miss World said:


> Pictures of the Celine Le 16 Medium in grained calfskin. The colour is Medium Grey.


Thanks again for all your pics of the 16 dear @Miss World ! There is only 1 bag that I am lusting for since it came out & it is this one! Ahhhh. I’ve been downsizing my overall collection & am not in buying mode but if I “slip up” it will be this bag & it will partially be your fault& @BlueCherry for torturing me w/ pics of Le 16


----------



## Miss World

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks again for all your pics of the 16 dear @Miss World ! There is only 1 bag that I am lusting for since it came out & it is this one! Ahhhh. I’ve been downsizing my overall collection & am not in buying mode but if I “slip up” it will be this bag & it will partially be your fault& @BlueCherry for torturing me w/ pics of Le 16


Oh dear I am very sorry haha.  I agree it’s a beautiful bag but a lot seem to dislike it. I can’t justify the price yet though plus I have so many things on my wishlist from Gucci, YSL Large envelope bag, Chanel Flap bag and list goes on  but I’m trying to be super good this year, really strong will power needed.


----------



## wheihk

from the LV forum:



V_vee said:


> I believe it’s the Rose de vents. 2 sizes MM and PM. 3 colorways. (Not 109% sure but that’s what I could gather from Instagram posts) Launches 12/4 so we should have more info soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396962



this looks like a cheap version of the 16 bag


----------



## Thenewestgirl

wheihk said:


> from the LV forum:
> 
> 
> 
> this looks like a cheap version of the 16 bag



YES! Why would a brand like LV do this? I am confused...


----------



## ATLpeachy

Miss World said:


> Tennis player Ana Ivanovic with Celine Le 16 bag.



Chiara Ferragni / The Blonde Salad wearing the small.


----------



## blackcherry88

I just saw this listing (not mine) on Vestiaire Collective and I am guessing this is where the design for Le 16 comes from...?




http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/leather-celine-handbag-7235862.shtml


----------



## MicheleYeoh

My hubby has decided to get me the LE 16 in medium size for my upcoming birthday but since we only have 1 Celine boutique in Malaysia, we do not have the entire range. I prefer the grained leather simply because it is not as fragile as the satinated smooth leather but the problem is they only have it in grey. They however have all the colours (except Amazone) in satinated leather. I don’t quite like the grey on me but love the black and dark blue satinated leather. However, am very concerned about how fragile it is and how easily scratched it can get (I have young kids who like to grab things and can be rough with my stuff). Has anyone owned the satinated LE 16 for awhile and advise me please? Also, between the black and the dark blue, which should I get? I have a black Chanel 2.55 in size 227 but I do not have any blue or dark blue bags.


----------



## wheihk

MicheleYeoh said:


> View attachment 4404967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby has decided to get me the LE 16 in medium size for my upcoming birthday but since we only have 1 Celine boutique in Malaysia, we do not have the entire range. I prefer the grained leather simply because it is not as fragile as the satinated smooth leather but the problem is they only have it in grey. They however have all the colours (except Amazone) in satinated leather. I don’t quite like the grey on me but love the black and dark blue satinated leather. However, am very concerned about how fragile it is and how easily scratched it can get (I have young kids who like to grab things and can be rough with my stuff). Has anyone owned the satinated LE 16 for awhile and advise me please? Also, between the black and the dark blue, which should I get? I have a black Chanel 2.55 in size 227 but I do not have any blue or dark blue bags.


The dark blue satinated leather 16 looks divine 

definitely looks better than the grained leather.


----------



## jmc3007

Le 16 is rather new, hence not easy to have a history on how the leather wears. I have seen the grained leather, looks cheapened like a Michael Kors bag, something about the leather just didn’t translate. Have tried it on several times in various colors at Celine but just couldn’t get it to jive with me. Smooth leather is the nicest of the two hands down.


----------



## MicheleYeoh

Smooth leather definitely looks sleek and sharper but I have to be practical as well, considering that I have 2 young kids. If it is a high maintenance bag, I may have to pass and look at other alternatives.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks again for all your pics of the 16 dear @Miss World ! There is only 1 bag that I am lusting for since it came out & it is this one! Ahhhh. I’ve been downsizing my overall collection & am not in buying mode but if I “slip up” it will be this bag & it will partially be your fault& @BlueCherry for torturing me w/ pics of Le 16



@Kendie26 I can’t help it, since you said you wanted one I keep seeing it everywhere looking so good  it’s haunting me too


----------



## Miss World

MicheleYeoh said:


> View attachment 4404967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby has decided to get me the LE 16 in medium size for my upcoming birthday but since we only have 1 Celine boutique in Malaysia, we do not have the entire range. I prefer the grained leather simply because it is not as fragile as the satinated smooth leather but the problem is they only have it in grey. They however have all the colours (except Amazone) in satinated leather. I don’t quite like the grey on me but love the black and dark blue satinated leather. However, am very concerned about how fragile it is and how easily scratched it can get (I have young kids who like to grab things and can be rough with my stuff). Has anyone owned the satinated LE 16 for awhile and advise me please? Also, between the black and the dark blue, which should I get? I have a black Chanel 2.55 in size 227 but I do not have any blue or dark blue bags.


The satinated leather is very beautiful and makes the whole look of the bag more luxurious. It looks like the satinized leather that was used in some of Phoebe Philo's luggage bags. If it is similar then it will be very durable and does not scratch easily. Don't get the grained if you are not in love with it and just buying it to be practical, you will never truly love using it then.


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> @Kendie26 I can’t help it, since you said you wanted one I keep seeing it everywhere looking so good  it’s haunting me too


Maybe you will consider buying 1 with me


----------



## MicheleYeoh

Collected this today! Birthday gift from my hubby.[emoji7]


----------



## xxjoolisa

I like the small bag! But the smooth leather seems vulnerable


----------



## DrTr

MicheleYeoh said:


> View attachment 4414668
> 
> 
> Collected this today! Birthday gift from my hubby.[emoji7]


Gorgeous MicheleYeoh!!  I actually love this bag, the smooth leather looks sumptuous. If you have time, would it be possible for you to model and take a shot of the inside of the bag so we can see compartments?  It’s so frustrating not being in a city with all the best boutiques so I depend on all the wonderful ladies and gentlemen at TPF. TIA, and if it’s too much trouble no worries. And btw, Wendy Rhoads (irl Maggie Siff) from the show Billions wears this bag beautifully- and she’s anything but old lady!!


----------



## Apricots

Does anyone know if the strap is long enough to wear crossbody? It looks like it's not.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

MicheleYeoh said:


> View attachment 4414668
> 
> 
> Collected this today! Birthday gift from my hubby.[emoji7]



What a nice gift! And the color is beautiful!  I too would love to see modeling shots!


----------



## MicheleYeoh

Apricots said:


> Does anyone know if the strap is long enough to wear crossbody? It looks like it's not.



The strap is only long enough to be a shoulder strap...


----------



## Miss World

MicheleYeoh said:


> View attachment 4414668
> 
> 
> Collected this today! Birthday gift from my hubby.[emoji7]


Such a gorgeous bag, the shape is so classic. The leather looks divine and even if it does get scratches the leather will patina beautifully. Do you like the bag still?


----------



## Miss World

Celine Le 16 bag in The September Issue of Vogue Magazine.


----------



## Miss World

The small Le 16 bag in white grained leather.


----------



## Miss World

A male wearing the Celine Le 16 bag in size Large. This size looks amazing on men and great for work or travel too.

Photo credit @ne_ung


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Blackpink with her Celine Le 16 bag


----------



## Miss World

The Medium size Celine Le 16 bag in Red.  You can see how it is worn crossbody.


----------



## Miss World

Various shots of the Small size Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

The Celine Le 16 size Small in Red


----------



## Miss World

The Celine Le 16 in beautiful beige colour. This is the medium size.


----------



## Miss World

More shots of the medium size Celine Le 16 bag in the colour Black. Seen on Lisa from Blackpink band as well.


----------



## Miss World

The small Celine Le 16 bag in Beige colour


----------



## Miss World

Various colours of the Celine Le 16 bag including dark blue, green, grey and burgundy.


----------



## Miss World

The beautiful crocodile Celine Le 16 bag sitting pretty at the Celine boutique in Paris. Retail price of the crocodile skin is USD $38,000


----------



## Miss World

Celine campaign photos featuring the Celine Le 16 bag


----------



## Miss World

Celine Le 16 Medium red in smooth calfskin leather


----------



## Miss World

Photos of ‘The New Classic’ Celine Le 16 bag. 

Photo credit: @mariastorehr Instagram


----------



## Miss World

Model Kaia Gerber wearing the black medium Celine Le 16 bag at the airport whilst travelling.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Brie Larson wearing the black Celine Le 16 bag in size medium. She wears hers crossbody.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Jennifer Garner with her Celine Le 16 bag


----------



## Miss World

Actress Emma Roberts wearing her Celine Le 16 bag in black


----------



## Miss World

Celine campaign 2020 featuring the Celine Le 16 bag


----------



## Miss World

Gorgeous Angelina Jolie wearing the Celine Le 16 bag in the Medium size. She always looks fantastic carrying her bags because of her chic minimalist style.


----------



## Miss World

I think Angelina styles the bag well and doesn’t make it look mature or stuffy. She’s wearing the structured bag with loose fitting trousers and a simple tshirt, really balances the look and makes it look more edgy and cool.


----------



## Miss World

Iconic French Actress Catherine Deneuve wearing the Small Celine Le 16 bag in lizard effect leather.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Miss World said:


> Photos of ‘The New Classic’ Celine Le 16 bag.
> 
> Photo credit: @mariastorehr Instagram



You are calling it "The New Classic", is that a personal opinion/reflection or do "they" (Celine/Media?) actually call it that?


----------



## wheihk

Miss World said:


> I think Angelina styles the bag well and doesn’t make it look mature or stuffy. She’s wearing the structured bag with loose fitting trousers and a simple tshirt, really balances the look and makes it look more edgy and cool.


She styles it so much better than Gaga.


----------



## wheihk

Thenewestgirl said:


> You are calling it "The New Classic", is that a personal opinion/reflection or do "they" (Celine/Media?) actually call it that?


“They” call it that.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

wheihk said:


> “They” call it that.


Who?


----------



## Miss World

Singer Sylvie Vartan is a


Thenewestgirl said:


> You are calling it "The New Classic", is that a personal opinion/reflection or do "they" (Celine/Media?) actually call it that?


not me it was a quote/caption from the Instagram that I took the photo from, instagram @mariastorehr . So to answer your question not “me” but “they”. 

My personal view of the bag is that it is indeed classic looking and I do like it. Although I am a huge fan of Phoebe Philos designs, I do appreciate some of Hedi’s new designs.


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> She styles it so much better than Gaga.


Totally agree! Angelina Jolie styles the bag much better. Lady Gaga actually turned me off the bag initially because of the dramatic way she was showcasing the bag. It felt like she was not wearing the bag but rather showing it off.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Miss World said:


> Singer Sylvie Vartan is a
> 
> not me it was a quote/caption from the Instagram that I took the photo from, instagram @mariastorehr . So to answer your question not “me” but “they”.
> 
> My personal view of the bag is that it is indeed classic looking and I do like it. Although I am a huge fan of Phoebe Philos designs, I do appreciate some of Hedi’s new designs.



Okey, I see, thanks for explaining!  It is going to be really interesting to see what place this bag will have in the "purse world" moving forward, whether it will be thought of as a classic or not. I mean, Phoebe, as loved as she was for her designs, left some big shoes to fill so it's no wonder that Slimane, with his "rebel" first designs, never got a very warm welcome, at least not outside of Asia(?). I think it might have been the wrong time and place for this bag to be released, it would have been interesting to see how it would have been received in another universe where the game had played out differently, it is not my most favourite bag personally, but I think it is possible that it might have had gotten more appreciation if it had been released while Hedi was at YSL for example. I don't think it could have competed with the luggage tote and Belt bag, etc, at least not with the Celine audience, but maybe it could have been YSL's next "Sac du jour"  compeer.


----------



## Miss World

Thenewestgirl said:


> Okey, I see, thanks for explaining!  It is going to be really interesting to see what place this bag will have in the "purse world" moving forward. I mean, Phoebe, as loved as she was for her designs, left some big shoes to fill so it's no wonder that Slimane, with his "rebel" first designs, never got a very warm welcome, at least not outside of Asia(?). I think it was the wrong time and place for this bag, it would have been interesting to see how it would have been received in another universe where the game had played out differently, it is not my most favourite bag personally, but I think it is possible that it would had gotten more appreciation if it had been released while Hedi was at YSL for example.


I don’t think there are many bags that remain long term classics anymore. There is always newer, fresher designs that are released. Even Chanel bags are extremely trendy these days apart from the classic flap bags. Only Hermes Birkins and Kelly bags have longevity. A lot of Phoebe Philos designs are now dated including the Celine Luggage bags, Phantom bags, trapeze bags and tri coloured etc. All these bags I own and do find them very dated now.

I think in terms of silhouette this Le 16 bag has a very classic shape, it is not offensive or trendy in design. I think people should get what they love and enjoy. I must admit this bag wasn’t love at first sight for me, but after seeing Angelina Jolie wear it in a carefree manner I truly love it. I also have seen it in person and it’s beautifully made, especially in smooth leather. I know it’s an unpopular view here to like Hedi’s designs, but this is very chic to me.


----------



## wheihk

Miss World said:


> Totally agree! Angelina Jolie styles the bag much better. Lady Gaga actually turned me off the bag initially because of the dramatic way she was showcasing the bag. It felt like she was not wearing the bag but rather showing it off.


the bag doesn't match some of her outfits at all.


----------



## Miss World

French Singer Sylvie Vartan with the Medium Le 16 in Green


----------



## Miss World

Some shots of Angelina Jolie out and about with her kids wearing the Celine Le 16 bag casually.


----------



## Miss World

Media shots of the Celine Le 16 bag


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Manoban from Blackpink band with her Celine Le 16 Large bag. She has this bag in small, medium and large.


----------



## Miss World

Close up of Kaia Gerber’s Celine Le 16 bag. She carries the medium size in smooth black leather.


----------



## Miss World

Men with their Celine Le 16 bags in grey grained leather and smooth black


----------



## Miss World

Lady Gaga looking really edgy wearing her Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Carine Roitfeld always looks impeccably chic. Here she is carrying her Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

I love this version of the medium Celine Le 16 bag. It is a textile bag with natural calfskin flap and trim.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Le 16 on display


----------



## Miss World

Chic suit paired with the Celine Le 16 bag in the Nude colour


----------



## Miss World

Gorgeous close up shots of the medium Celine Le 16 bag in various colours.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Miss World said:


> I don’t think there are many bags that remain long term classics anymore. There is always newer, fresher designs that are released. Even Chanel bags are extremely trendy these days apart from the classic flap bags. Only Hermes Birkins and Kelly bags have longevity. A lot of Phoebe Philos designs are now dated including the Celine Luggage bags, Phantom bags, trapeze bags and tri coloured etc. All these bags I own and do find them very dated now.
> 
> I think in terms of silhouette this Le 16 bag has a very classic shape, it is not offensive or trendy in design. I think people should get what they love and enjoy. I must admit this bag wasn’t love at first sight for me, but after seeing Angelina Jolie wear it in a carefree manner I truly love it. I also have seen it in person and it’s beautifully made, especially in smooth leather. I know it’s an unpopular view here to like Hedi’s designs, but this is very chic to me.



Yeah, all bags get old eventually, with very few exceptions. I did not think that long term, just wondering if people will warm up to it while it is still available in stores, if it will be seen as a "Celine" instead of a "Hedi", and if things would have been different during other circumstances. And about your older bags, Do you still use them even though you now find them to be dated? I hope you do, I personally think that what feels "dated" can instead come off as charming and "personal", like a really cherished item instead of something bought just because it's trendy.   Also, I saw you commenting on another thread a while ago that you think that the Belt bag is a "classic", what makes it differ from the other mentioned above in your eyes?  I tend to agree on it ageing better than the others, so it would be interesting to hear your view on it. 

And yeah, I have noticed that you seem very fond of the new bag design, have you considered purchasing it?  I hope you will, as it sounds like it would make you happy. Of course, I don't know how YOU feel about it but I, as the creepy internet stranger that I am, always think of you (or well, your alias) when I see the bag, haha, so to me the bag is very "Miss World" to me, haha. And yes, I agree that we all should buy what we love regardless of what anyone else thinks of it. I've bought bags that were already dated and that most people would consider stupid buys, but I love them, and think they tie my little personal collection together in a fun way, and I look forward to bringing them out in the sun some day! I think of two in particular that I still have not worn, but I plan to do so this summer! Haha.

I saw the pictures of Angelina with it, but I think it is nicer looking worn with dressier clothes, to really tie together a sharper look. I know you said that you didn't like the way Gaga styled it, I don't know what outfits you were thinking of, but I personally love this styling below:


I also think it goes very well with a all black business attire or something like that.
I tried it on in store as well a few times, just for fun, and the leather felt very nice and if I had unlimited funds I would maybe even buy it in the smaller size, if I could just get over Hedi's personality that he's showed in interviews. Haha.


----------



## Miss World

Thenewestgirl said:


> Yeah, all bags get old eventually, with very few exceptions. I did not think that long term, just wondering if people will warm up to it while it is still available in stores, if it will be seen as a "Celine" instead of a "Hedi", and if things would have been different during other circumstances. And about your older bags, Do you still use them even though you now find them to be dated? I hope you do, I personally think that what feels "dated" can instead come off as charming and "personal", like a really cherished item instead of something bought just because it's trendy.   Also, I saw you commenting on another thread a while ago that you think that the Belt bag is a "classic", what makes it differ from the other mentioned above in your eyes?  I tend to agree on it ageing better than the others, so it would be interesting to hear your view on it.
> 
> And yeah, I have noticed that you seem very fond of the new bag design, have you considered purchasing it?  I hope you will, as it sounds like it would make you happy. Of course, I don't know how YOU feel about it but I, as the creepy internet stranger that I am, always think of you (or well, your alias) when I see the bag, haha, so to me the bag is very "Miss World" to me, haha. And yes, I agree that we all should buy what we love regardless of what anyone else thinks of it. I've bought bags that were already dated and that most people would consider stupid buys, but I love them, and think they tie my little personal collection together in a fun way, and I look forward to bringing them out in the sun some day! I think of two in particular that I still have not worn, but I plan to do so this summer! Haha.
> 
> I saw the pictures of Angelina with it, but I think it is nicer looking worn with dressier clothes, to really tie together a sharper look. I know you said that you didn't like the way Gaga styled it, I don't know what outfits you were thinking of, but I personally love this styling below:
> View attachment 4647299
> 
> I also think it goes very well with a all black business attire or something like that.
> I tried it on in store as well a few times, just for fun, and the leather felt very nice and if I had unlimited funds I would maybe even buy it in the smaller size, if I could just get over Hedi's personality that he's showed in interviews. Haha.


Haha no I don’t think you’re a creepy stranger haha  we are all here to talk about our love for designer bags  

I don’t know if I’ll purchase the Triomphe bag but I do like how people style it with their minimalist looks. 

This Le 16 bag has really grown on me and I absolutely adore the smooth calfskin leather they use, looks so sleek. It’s like a classic bag with a bit of an edge.


----------



## Miss World

Courtney Love with her beige colour Celine Le 16 bag


----------



## Miss World

Many outfits of Lady Gaga very dressed up wearing her Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Sienna Miller with her Small Le 16 bag


----------



## Miss World

Dark Brown Le 16 bag in medium with a bit more of a rock and roll outfit


----------



## Miss World

Nicole Kidman with the medium Celine Le 16 in Burgundy colour.


----------



## Miss World

More shots of the Celine Le 16 bag styled with smart, minimalist outfits.


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie at a theme park with her kids and carrying her Celine Le 16 bag. She pairs it with simple black jeans, singlet and sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

Jennifer Garner, Ana Ivanovic, Lady Gaga and Sabrina Elba with their Celine Le 16 bags.


----------



## Miss World

Reese Witherspoon with her Celine Le 16 bag in Medium.


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Manoban from band Blackpink with her medium Celine Le 16 bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

Iconic French actress Catherine Denevue with her medium Celine Le 16 bag in smooth black.


----------



## Miss World

Caring Roitfeld with her black Celine Le 16  medium size bag.


----------



## Miss World

Gorgeous shot of the Celine Le 16 in grey grained leather. 

Photo credit: Emerson Renaldi Nuremberg store


----------



## Miss World

Nicole Kidman with the burgundy Celine Le 16 in medium size


----------



## Miss World

Demi Moore with the Celine Le 16 medium in a tan natural leather.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Dion wearing the tan Le 16 medium bag with a very confusing outfit.


----------



## Miss World

Celebrities including Emma Roberts wearing the Celine Le 16 in size Small.


----------



## Miss World

Models Kaia Gerber and Karlie Kloss wearing their black Celine Le 16 bags in size Small.


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin-Beiber with her Small Celine Le 16 black bag.


----------



## wheihk

Aren’t these pictures posted in the celebrity thread already?


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> Aren’t these pictures posted in the celebrity thread already?


Yes and? this is the Celine Le 16 thread and if a celebrity is wearing the bag I like to post it here. It’s a good reference thread to see what the bag looks like on without people having to scroll through a thousand pages in the celebrity thread. This is a very common thing to do in almost any thread on the person forum that’s dedicated to a specific bag, so I’m not sure why you’re so surprised. 

But I get that you dislike the new Celine with a passion so you’ll only have something negative to say. You’ve made that very clear time and time again.


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin-Bieber with the Small Celine Le 16 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Cute shots of the Small Celine Le 16 bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the Small Celine Le 16 bag in the beige colour.


----------



## Miss World

Photo from Parlour X editorial featuring the Small Le 16 in black grained leather.,


----------



## Miss World

Medium Celine Le 16 bag in a magazine editorial


----------



## Miss World

Small and Medium Celine Le 16 bags


----------



## Miss World

Medium Black Celine Le 16


----------



## Miss World

Grey medium Celine Le 16 in grained leather


----------



## Miss World

A lady wearing the Celine Le 16 Small at Paris Fashion Week


----------



## Miss World

The medium Celine Le 16 in Tan Natural Calfskin leather. Love this colour. Photo credit Department Feminin


----------



## Miss World

Casual look with the Medium Celine Le 16


----------



## Miss World

Celine campaign featuring the Medium Celine Le 16 bag


----------



## swallowtails

I wasn't sure what to make of this bag (not the biggest fan of the centre strip of leather which I think breaks up the shape of the bag too suddenly), but after scrolling through this thread I think it's growing on me. I like the small one especially, so petite and cute! The medium size looks hefty, though.


----------



## Venessa84

No clubhouse for this beauty but wanted to add a pic of the burgundy here.


----------



## Maymyothu

Jomashop is having a sale, love the small smooth leather in burgundy. Anyone has experience shopping this website?


----------



## Miss World

Maymyothu said:


> Jomashop is having a sale, love the small smooth leather in burgundy. Anyone has experience shopping this website?


I had never heard of Jomashop until today. It has a 4.7 out of 5 star rating on Trust Pilot, with over 16,000 customer reviews. They also have a decent website and instagram page and seem to be operating from Brooklyn, New York, USA. I don't have experience with them at all, but if they are legit i would be very happy getting discounted designer from them. You can always have your items authenticated if you purchase.


----------



## sedna90377

Maymyothu said:


> Jomashop is having a sale, love the small smooth leather in burgundy. Anyone has experience shopping this website?


Jomashop is a "gray market" dealer known mostly for selling discounted luxury watches.
I just purchased beige medium 16 from them today.  Hopefully everything goes well.  *fingers crossed.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

can someone list what fits in the small? The medium is cool but maybe too big for me to easily wear at 5'3"


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Miss World said:


> Sienna Miller with her Small Le 16 bag


is this grained? I can't decide if the grained is not as classic looking as the smooth? But I would wear it daily..


----------



## NYERINLONDON

I'm torn between the le 16 small, the medium besace, or the triomphe in black medium, for daily or random wear. I'd love any feedback or opinions! x


----------



## NYERINLONDON

j


ATLpeachy said:


> Chiara Ferragni / The Blonde Salad wearing the small.


the small seems to be the one that works with casual wear, but the shoulder-only strap has me concerned. : /

maybe, the besace is better for me


----------



## contributor

A number of them are for sale on Fashionphile.

Is anyone buying these?????


----------



## Miss World

NYERINLONDON said:


> I'm torn between the le 16 small, the medium besace, or the triomphe in black medium, for daily or random wear. I'd love any feedback or opinions! x


You might find the Medium Celine Le 16 too big for casual/random daily wear. The Small would be much better. But I think the Besace is really nice.


----------



## Miss World

There is a new version of the Celine Le 16 bag that has just been released. It’s called the Celine Le 16 Soft bag. It is a shoulder bag version and features soft supple leather.


----------



## princessofnyc

Miss World said:


> There is a new version of the Celine Le 16 bag that has just been released. It’s called the Celine Le 16 Soft bag. It is a shoulder bag version and features soft supple leather.



I was planning on getting a medium Cabas for travel/work but this might change things... if anyone purchases the new 16 Soft, please let me know what you think of it!


----------



## Miss World

princessofnyc said:


> I was planning on getting a medium Cabas for travel/work but this might change things... if anyone purchases the new 16 Soft, please let me know what you think of it!


It's very new so i am not sure how many people have their hands on it yet. But the grained supple leather looks so luxurious and beautiful. I like that the strap is long enough to wear on the shoulder comfortably and also that the flap can be closed securely.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Miss World said:


> There is a new version of the Celine Le 16 bag that has just been released. It’s called the Celine Le 16 Soft bag. It is a shoulder bag version and features soft supple leather.



I'm really surprised at the price difference between the soft and the original - it makes me think they realized they overpriced the Le 16 because in terms of construction, the two bags can't be that different, right? They should be priced more similarly IMO


----------



## Miss World

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I'm really surprised at the price difference between the soft and the original - it makes me think they realized they overpriced the Le 16 because in terms of construction, the two bags can't be that different, right? They should be priced more similarly IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776404


Wow! Yes i agree. I think if they priced the Celine LE 16 at under $3000 US it would have sold a lot faster, it seems the high price deterred a lot of people from trying it out. I think both are really, really lovely bags. I think the new soft version is so perfect for everyday use, whilst the classic Le 16 is so chic and dressy.


----------



## contributor

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I'm really surprised at the price difference between the soft and the original - it makes me think they realized they overpriced the Le 16 because in terms of construction, the two bags can't be that different, right? They should be priced more similarly IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776404


Excellent point. I think Celine was extremely overconfident in the public's reception to Hedi's work pricing it way too high. I don't have any real numbers or research but there's still virtually no buzz on this bag. Normally it would pop up on social, return in a search, or have threads in PBF.

I've not seen this in person but from the pictures it looks like an old lady 70's bag to me. But that could be the result of my age. I grew up in the 60's/70's and saw ugly vinyl bags of similar style.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Miss World said:


> Wow! Yes i agree. I think if they priced the Celine LE 16 at under $3000 US it would have sold a lot faster, it seems the high price deterred a lot of people from trying it out. I think both are really, really lovely bags. I think the new soft version is so perfect for everyday use, whilst the classic Le 16 is so chic and dressy.



I also like the Le 16 and may have tried it out if the price wasn't so high! Maybe I'll check out the soft version when I'm able to visit a store again.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

contributor said:


> Excellent point. I think Celine was extremely overconfident in the public's reception to Hedi's work pricing it way too high. I don't have any real numbers or research but there's still virtually no buzz on this bag. Normally it would pop up on social, return in a search, or have threads in PBF.
> 
> I've not seen this in person but from the pictures it looks like an old lady 70's bag to me. But that could be the result of my age. I grew up in the 60's/70's and saw ugly vinyl bags of similar style.




I haven't seen it in person either, but I completely agree that there is no buzz for this bag at all. I feel like part of it is that many Phoebe fans were determined to dislike anything the brand did after her departure, and Celine was overconfident - not a good combination! I actually quite like the style of the bag, but it doesn't jive with the classic Celine Phoebe style to me. I'd prefer to pick up a couple of the other older styles before this one.


----------



## Dcbagirl112

I saw the large soft 16 yesterday- it is a stunning bag and perfect for work and weekend. It lays like a tote (very light) but the flap and hardware really elevate the look. There is also so much room to carry things in. I am very petite and usually large totes overwhelm me (I went in for the Sangle Bucket but it overwhelmed my frame), but this bag did not at all.  I did not purchase (opted for a teen classic) but keep thinking about it! I will post pictures if/when I end up going back for it!


----------



## shup

sedna90377 said:


> Jomashop is a "gray market" dealer known mostly for selling discounted luxury watches.
> I just purchased beige medium 16 from them today.  Hopefully everything goes well.  *fingers crossed.


 How did it go? I’m eyeing a small in burgundy because the crazy discount

TIA!!


----------



## Tote Ali

Dcbagirl112 said:


> I saw the large soft 16 yesterday- it is a stunning bag and perfect for work and weekend. It lays like a tote (very light) but the flap and hardware really elevate the look. There is also so much room to carry things in. I am very petite and usually large totes overwhelm me (I went in for the Sangle Bucket but it overwhelmed my frame), but this bag did not at all.  I did not purchase (opted for a teen classic) but keep thinking about it! I will post pictures if/when I end up going back for it!


I'd love to hear more about how you felt about the soft 16 for work! Do you think it could fit a 13" laptop? Was there a zipper on top? Thanks so much ☺️


----------



## shup

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4713595
> 
> No clubhouse for this beauty but wanted to add a pic of the burgundy here.



Hi there how are you liking this burgundy beauty? Could you post more pics modeling and interior if you don’t mind. Is the smooth leather holding up well? 

Thanks,
Stella


----------



## Venessa84

shup said:


> Hi there how are you liking this burgundy beauty? Could you post more pics modeling and interior if you don’t mind. Is the smooth leather holding up well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stella



I actually haven’t used it yet. It’s been sitting pretty in its dust bag. It’s supposed to be a work bag for me and I rarely go into the office right now. I’m hoping to use it a lot more in 2021. I can definitely post pics of the interior this weekend.


----------



## Miss World

Some pics of the Celine Le 16 Soft tote bag in Black.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Le 16 Soft in Grey, Green and Burgundy colours.


----------



## Miss World

The Celine Le 16 Soft tote bag in the beautiful Tan Brown colour, so pretty!


----------



## contributor

Miss World said:


> Celine Le 16 Soft in Grey, Green and Burgundy colours.


OH! Looks so much nicer in the soft leather. Good photos!


----------



## chandra920

Please anyone who has the soft 16 report back on how you like it.  I’m thinking of getting it in the medium in the smooth tan or maybe grained Navy.  I can’t find much online in the way of reviews so I’m super curious!   I originally wanted the regular 16, but the price point on this is so much better and it felt nice and light and versatile.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I really really wanted the original version but the price tag put me off and the fact I would probably scratch it rally badly but I DO still love the design.
I haven't seen the soft one yet but looking at the pictures I'm on the fence about it.
The price is attractive but I wonder if the proportions work as well and if the straps look a bit long and thin for the bulk of the bag


----------



## chandra920

What do you all think about putting like a clear screen protector on the hardware?  I’m worried the turn lock on the 16 (specifically soft 16) looks prone to scratches.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Does this have divided interior sections?


----------



## chandra920

Sparkletastic said:


> Does this have divided interior sections?


Yes.  I posted pictures in a separate reveal thread.


----------



## Bereal

Just got my Celine 16 from Fashionphile in almost new condition. Loving it. It’s too much to pay full price. However if I love this one I want the smooth navy blue. It looks incredible.


----------



## IntheOcean

Bereal said:


> Just got my Celine 16 from Fashionphile in almost new condition. Loving it. It’s too much to pay full price. However if I love this one I want the smooth navy blue. It looks incredible.


Beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## Bereal

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag, congrats!


Thanks


----------



## cantaffordit11

Have seen these on eBay and Vestiaire, archive inspiration right?!

Does anyone have feedback or thoughts on the small saddle version in grained calfskin?

I am interested in either the trotteur or this, would love to hear your thoughts.. (both black, grained calfskin)


----------



## Bereal

Maymyothu said:


> Jomashop is having a sale, love the small smooth leather in burgundy. Anyone has experience shopping this website?


I just bought the Celine 16 small in tan colour from Jomashop 48% off. In love with the style. My daughter just opened it and it looks great. Came in two days. It was the same price as my preloved one from Fashionphile.


----------



## eunice1200

Does anyone have experience using the 16 soft for a work bag? I’m returning to the office in July and want to treat myself to a new workbag! I have a 14 inch laptop but drive to and from so not worried about weight, just fit!


----------



## Saturday14

Hello all! I have my eye on this bag in the medium size, tan colour. I was wondering how you've been finding wearing it so far? I think it's such a gorgeous bag but of course the price point has increased since the launch. Be great to have your feedback and thank you


----------



## Bereal

Saturday14 said:


> Hello all! I have my eye on this bag in the medium size, tan colour. I was wondering how you've been finding wearing it so far? I think it's such a gorgeous bag but of course the price point has increased since the launch. Be great to have your feedback and thank you


It’s a beautiful bag but gets scratched very easily in the tan colour


----------



## Saturday14

Bereal said:


> It’s a beautiful bag but gets scratched very easily in the tan colour


Thank you so much, @Bereal. That's v useful to know. How do you find styling this bag? And do you feel that it fits in everything you need for daily usage?


----------



## Bereal

Saturday14 said:


> Thank you so much, @Bereal. That's v useful to know. How do you find styling this bag? And do you feel that it fits in everything you need for daily usage?


I have two bags one is raspberry In Grained leather and the other is the tan in natural leather. Both are small size. Both fit all my essentials. I don’t carry a great amount in my bags. A small wallet, a mini pochette accessoires, à key clé and some tissues all fit and car keys , mobile iPhone 12. The only disadvantage is that it doesn’t have an outside pocket. I love the look and love the variety of colours. I bought both on sale .. one from fashionphile gently used, and the other new from Jomashop. I wouldn’t want to pay full price coz the bag is not popular. I hope this helps.


----------



## Bereal

I hope the pics help.


----------



## Saturday14

Bereal said:


> I hope the pics help.


So kind of you to share these pictures, thank you! Looks really great! Yes, v helpful. It's similar to the one I'm after which is the softer style, in a medium.


----------



## chanel-vuitton

I used my Celine 16 for the second time today. I absolutely LOVE this bag but I noticed there’s already some scratches on the turn lock! Should I text the SA who helped me out? Is this something Celine would repair for free? Do the scratches look like a big deal? Is there any way to prevent these sort of scratches in the future?


----------



## chanel-vuitton

chanel-vuitton said:


> I used my Celine 16 for the second time today. I absolutely LOVE this bag but I noticed there’s already some scratches on the turn lock! Should I text the SA who helped me out? Is this something Celine would repair for free? Do the scratches look like a big deal? Is there any way to prevent these sort of scratches in the future?


And for reference here is a photo of my bag on the day I got it (no scratches)


----------



## Bereal

chanel-vuitton said:


> And for reference here is a photo of my bag on the day I got it (no scratches)


When I went in to ask about repairs I was told I could send in my bag but it would be sent to Paris and take a few months to come back.
I think scratches on the turn lock are inevitable. Was it rubbing against something?


----------



## chanel-vuitton

Bereal said:


> When I went in to ask about repairs I was told I could send in my bag but it would be sent to Paris and take a few months to come back.
> I think scratches on the turn lock are inevitable. Was it rubbing against something?


Oh no, I wouldn’t want to be parted with my new bag for months! I had my purse hanging on a purse hook on a table and it fell to the ground (and this purse hook was very well rated on Amazon too!). The leather took zero beatings from the fall thank goodness. I’m not sure if the scratch came from that or from the turn lock scraping against the hardware when I would try to close the bag. It’s not a huge deal and I don’t think most people would notice but it’s frustrating it happened so fast.


----------



## Jereni

Miss World said:


> Wow! Yes i agree. I think if they priced the Celine LE 16 at under $3000 US it would have sold a lot faster, it seems the high price deterred a lot of people from trying it out. I think both are really, really lovely bags. I think the new soft version is so perfect for everyday use, whilst the classic Le 16 is so chic and dressy.



Firstly, thank you for all the great pics on this thread and curating it as a resource! I’m interested in this bag and there’s not much out there about it so this has been helpful.

Count me as another person who is extremely frustrated at the price point. I like the small in satinated calfskin but $3850 is super annoying. Super nice, smooth leather SDJs are still under $3000 at this bag size, and the micro luggage in smooth leather is $3150… in a bigger and more popular bag.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow

How does everyone feel about this bag for a man? 
I’ve been trying to decide between this and the large croc embossed Sac de Jour for a little while, and thought I’d get some opinions about which might be the better choice.
I’ve been a fan of Hedi Slimane for quite a while, and I wear a lot of his clothes, I’ve got long hair and some tattoos, just to give an idea of my general aesthetic.


----------



## Bereal

Jereni said:


> Firstly, thank you for all the great pics on this thread and curating it as a resource! I’m interested in this bag and there’s not much out there about it so this has been helpful.
> 
> Count me as another person who is extremely frustrated at the price point. I like the small in satinated calfskin but $3850 is super annoying. Super nice, smooth leather SDJs are still under $3000 at this bag size, and the micro luggage in smooth leather is $3150… in a bigger and more popular bag.


I was like you very hesitant at paying such a high price. I got lucky and found two preloved. However, I realized I love this bag so much that I just bought a new navy blue from the store full price. When I looked at the price increases for other brands, Celine has not increased the price of this bag over two years now. I know because I’ve been wanting the navy blue and had not pulled the trigger. Finally bought it as it’s not available anywhere except two Nordstrom stores.
@Jack_Sparrow Ive seen the bigger versions and they look pretty cool. I have no personal experience. I love the quality of the small 16 so much. Leather is buttery soft. I have a Kelly 28 and I’ve realized I prefer this for the practicality of the opening.


----------



## DrTr

Jack_Sparrow said:


> How does everyone feel about this bag for a man?
> I’ve been trying to decide between this and the large croc embossed Sac de Jour for a little while, and thought I’d get some opinions about which might be the better choice.
> I’ve been a fan of Hedi Slimane for quite a while, and I wear a lot of his clothes, I’ve got long hair and some tattoos, just to give an idea of my general aesthetic.


I think it would be a great choice!  I love the look of this bag and have considered one, and I like that it isn’t so everywhere. Though the SDJ is lovely, I prefer this bag. It sounds like with your aesthetic and the fact you wear his clothes, it would look great on you and fit right in To your style. 

I'm a huge fan if anyone wearing anything/any bag they please if they love it and feel great rocking it. So a yes vote from me, and please share your decision. Would love to see!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow

Bereal said:


> I was like you very hesitant at paying such a high price. I got lucky and found two preloved. However, I realized I love this bag so much that I just bought a new navy blue from the store full price. When I looked at the price increases for other brands, Celine has not increased the price of this bag over two years now. I know because I’ve been wanting the navy blue and had not pulled the trigger. Finally bought it as it’s not available anywhere except two Nordstrom stores.
> @Jack_Sparrow Ive seen the bigger versions and they look pretty cool. I have no personal experience. I love the quality of the small 16 so much. Leather is buttery soft. I have a Kelly 28 and I’ve realized I prefer this for the practicality of the opening.


I really like everything about the new softer version too, except that it doesn’t have a shoulder strap. My other bags have a shoulder strap and I think not having one would throw me off a bit, haha.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow

DrTr said:


> I think it would be a great choice!  I love the look of this bag and have considered one, and I like that it isn’t so everywhere. Though the SDJ is lovely, I prefer this bag. It sounds like with your aesthetic and the fact you wear his clothes, it would look great on you and fit right in To your style.
> 
> I'm a huge fan if anyone wearing anything/any bag they please if they love it and feel great rocking it. So a yes vote from me, and please share your decision. Would love to see!


Yes! I totally agree about anyone wearing anything, I really love it too. 
That’s really reassuring though, last time I was at a Celine the salesperson I shop with showed me the bag and I really loved it, but I believe it was the medium and it seemed a little small to me. 
I’m going to Japan in two weeks and won’t how strong the dollar is against the yen right now, I’m thinking it would be a good time to pull the trigger…
I’ll definitely share my decision, too! Thanks very much!


----------



## Bereal

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I really like everything about the new softer version too, except that it doesn’t have a shoulder strap. My other bags have a shoulder strap and I think not having one would throw me off a bit, haha.


Don’t they have shoulder straps? I just checked the medium and it seems to have shoulder straps.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow

Bereal said:


> Don’t they have shoulder straps? I just checked the medium and it seems to have shoulder straps.
> 
> View attachment 5626924


Ahh yes, I guess they do. I guess I meant more of a longer, detachable shoulder strap. I wish it had the lock as well, which might seem nit-picky, but I carry the box cartable briefcase right now, and I actually use the lock not infrequently.


----------



## Bereal

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Ahh yes, I guess they do. I guess I meant more of a longer, detachable shoulder strap. I wish it had the lock as well, which might seem nit-picky, but I carry the box cartable briefcase right now, and I actually use the lock not infrequently.
> View attachment 5626928


That looks so nice. Yes the 16 positively does not have the office bag look or convenience. Not sure which brand may be suitable.


----------



## faith-aurora

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Yes! I totally agree about anyone wearing anything, I really love it too.
> That’s really reassuring though, last time I was at a Celine the salesperson I shop with showed me the bag and I really loved it, but I believe it was the medium and it seemed a little small to me.
> I’m going to Japan in two weeks and won’t how strong the dollar is against the yen right now, I’m thinking it would be a good time to pull the trigger…
> I’ll definitely share my decision, too! Thanks very much!


I have the Large Celine 16 in Grey (pebbled grained calfskin). SA showed me both medium and large sizes - the large only _just_ fits my 14” laptop and personal items for work, and the medium was too small. 

I personally love the 16 as a work bag - rare enough so you don’t see it on the streets in passing much, handle/shoulder straps, enough compartments and pockets, beautiful lock and key hardware. 

I find it’s wonderfully structured and made, and the refined feel to it gives it a certain versatility regardless of the gender you identify with. 

Hope you enjoy wonderful Japan! Let us know how you go!


----------

